# فكرة مشروع تخرج.... Coffee machine control



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (8 أكتوبر 2017)

الزملاء الأعضاء،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،
مرفق لكم نموذج يصلح لمشروع تخرج بعنوان: Coffee machine control

منقول للفائدة..


----------



## rachid0508 (6 أغسطس 2018)

جئييييئييد


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (6 فبراير 2019)

شكرا للمرور


rachid0508 قال:


> جئييييئييد


----------

